# So stressed out



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
Having a nightmare couple of weeks trying to collect Charlie 

I should have collected him today but my pilot was ill so now i'm hoping to fly tomorrow but the airport hasnt yet given the new pilot permission to land so I may end up at an airport 50 miles away from Janice 

This is my 6th pilot now, everytime we think it is sorted something goes wrong and im so fed up now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no, that is not fun...are you hiring a private plane to fly?
Fingers crossed he gets permission to land.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear Sue, so sorry to hear that things are not going smoothly. Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't believe they are all so unreliable What a shame. Hope you have your baby soon.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Hope everything goes well for you to go tomorrow. You'll get a warm welcome from Janice - she's lovely. You'll meet her other dogs and cat too.

Andrea x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, hopefully you'll have Charlie home soon!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, setting out for the airport in a bit. Lets hope a nice man at aberporth says yes to landing


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope so x Good luck bringing your puppy home - JetSet Charlie!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

No go 
Bad weather means i cant fly today ...... Have to wait until Monday..... Going off to have a sob in the corner


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no that's such a shame. Fingers, arms, toes, legs, eyes and paws crossed that it's all systems a go, go on Monday!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh you poor thing. Best of luck for Monday. How very frustrating xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for your support guys, luckily one of the pilots we were going to use originally happens to be flying to wales on sunday to collect another puppy and is happy to bring Charlie home for us, so with the combined efforts of the plot and Uncle Ian i should be cuddling my baby sunday afternoon 
Fingers and paws crossed eveyone for good weather sunday x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That'll be fab, I'll keep everything crossed the weather's good!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Crossed paws here for good weather  as you need your puppy xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Awena said:


> Hi mum can't wait to see you xxxx


OH my adorable!! That should keep you going! What a stunner!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
That really is a surprise and has cheered me up no end  

:ilmc::ilmc:

Thank you :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

loobylou said:


> OMG he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> That really is a surprise and has cheered me up no end
> 
> :ilmc::ilmc:
> ...


He is gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh how lovely  

Sue .. keep smiling he will be yours soon enough .. 

Thanks Awena for posting .. so nice


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwwwww what a little poppet.


Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi...we collected Lottie (Lucy) from Janice three weeks ago today. The good news is that your puppy is in very good hands....Janice is lovely. 

Our puppy is such a lovely, happy little soul...the wait will be worth it.

I do feel you pain though....I can't imagine having to cope with all of the delays...thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Awena said:


> Mum has sent you some videos today xx


Your mum has been so good to me today, have just found the video and pictures on my email. Thank you both, you have made today much more bearable for me.
:hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Charlie looks adorable! Have just been out with a friend today who has one of Janice's reds - she's now 7 months and her coat is stunning. She has the same eyes as Charlie.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh what a sweet photo - a d o r a b l e !
He looks well worth the wait -enjoy puppy cuddles on Sunday and of course everything is crossed! x


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

He's beautiful! Really hope you have finally managed to get Charlie home today and are having lots of fun and cuddles with him!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Hope Charlie arrived home today. We collected our little red girl, Bo, from Janice 3 weeks ago and she has settled in really well. She's a happy little thing, very sociable and loves to play and I'm sure Charlie will be the same.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Were you able to pick Charlie up yesterday? He is such a sweety!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

News? Is little Charlie home with his new mummy? x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your messages, I didnt come on yesterday as i was too frustrated /upset and I dont like posting when I'm like that.
daz is right, the plane broke down so still no Charlie!!! Honestly i should write a book of this saga, you wouldnt believe the things we've been through!!
Now however, the pilot should have taken me Thursday is now better and ready to fly. He has the plane fuelled and ready to go, and the minute he sees a break in the weather he is up up and away.......... Hes going to start trying tomorrow and is on a personal mission to get him here. 
So hopefully not too long to go, Janice sent me some lovely pictures again today and a video. If I can figure out posting a video I will post it but just to keep you all smiling here he is today..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's beautiful Sue, well worth the wait.

He'll be the star Guernsey ! By the time you get him, everyone on the island will have heard of Charlie and the shinagagens it took to get him onto your lovely island. 

Completely off topic, I went to a wedding to Herm a fews ago, loved it. Good friend of mine married a Guernsey islander


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> He's beautiful Sue, well worth the wait.
> 
> He'll be the star Guernsey ! By the time you get him, everyone on the island will have heard of Charlie and the shinagagens it took to get him onto your lovely island.
> 
> Completely off topic, I went to a wedding to Herm a fews ago, loved it. Good friend of mine married a Guernsey islander


Herm is beautiful and we can't wait to take him there in the summer for some stunning walks. We are very lucky to live here, its just a nightmare at this time of year with travel!!! You are right about him being a star, I had 500 children and 50 staff asking aout him today and can't wait to meet him


----------

